# Egypt Scams



## Horus

These are scams I have personally come across maybe other people have seen others

1. Public Beach Scam - Sunrise Apartments in Sharm have a private beach, however there is also a public beach with a mini - cove next to it. The beach attendants came over and said that they wanted £5 GBP each and to give it to man on the pier. I told them it was a public beach and not the private one they were looking after. They were VERY pushy so I got my mobile and said I was phoning the tourist police and they backed off. You do not pay to use a public beach!

2. Photos on a boat scam. We had photos taken on the usual boat cruise, when they finally arrived at the apartments the photos were someone elses. We phoned the number on the card and it never got resolved. Previous that on another cruise we never got photos and on another one we had standard underwater photos of red sea fish that had been copied. Some might be genuine but BE WARNED

3. The Life Vest Scam. I was told rather than rent a life vest I could purchase each one for £50 GBP, they are only worth £13 - 15 GBP

4. Come into my shop scam. You will be asked various questions, where you are from and what your occupation is. They are not interested in you, they want to get an idea of how much they can milk you for. Tell them "la shukran" (no thanks) if they insist tell them you are local and have flippers, mask, papyrus, perfume and whatever other crap they want to flog you, best simply to ignore. They will also tell you that as part of "Egyptian hospitality" what you want to drink and also give you a 10p bracelet as a gift to make an awkward buying situation. Beware of any opened ended questions such as "who what where when or why" They will also ask how long you are here for, when you have arrived and how many days you have been here etc. This is so they can get an idea how much they can scam you for as if you have just come you have more money. They will also use the phrase "I want to give you a good bargain, you are my first customer, I have sold nothing and if I sell to you I feel lucky and have luck all day"

5. The excursion scam. Shop around for your excursions. One place wanted £200 pp for Cairo and I went else where and got it for £130. When I went back to complain to the other guy he told me the other person was a scammer who used to work for him and wanted to finish his business. Total lie.

6. Taxi Scam. Get to know the local rates, they will sometimes ask you how much you want to pay, also beware of which car you get into and if the guy smells of alcohol. One guy offered me hashish.

7. Fake pharma scam. Plenty of fake viagra and cialis about. Beware of the 2 for 3 offers, some very clever fakes ask to buy one sample and be careful if you have high blood pressure, they can be lethal even if legit.

8. Guide Scam. When you finally book a tour beware of any excursions that involve places such as "the papyrus museum" "the perfume factory" The guides are on commission. The papyrus are normally mass printed, the perfume are not essential oils or essence they smell very chemical. You cannot get a GIANT bottle of sandlewood for £10 GBP it's impossible!! Beware also of any guides who want to see you after the tour to give you local food, one had £40 off us and got out the car and came back with some falafel. I asked her for £30 back left her £10 GBP for 2 falafel and told her she can call herself lucky I did not tell the tourist police and the £10 was being GENEROUS...

9. Silver cartouche scam. The guide wore a "silver cartouche" and handed out samples for people to look at, I bought one, when we got back to the hotel it was pewter...

10. The banana scam. Some guy in a local market in Cairo wanted 40 LE for a bunch of banana's. I let him have it as I felt sorry for him and his child...rule of thumb is there are honest people but BEWARE

Does anyone else have any other scams they have witnessed? Hopefully this might save tourists some money...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Far too many to mention....


----------



## Helen Ellis

re public beach, you don't pay to use the beach, but you do pay for the sun bed if you want one, usually 5le in Hurghada.


----------



## Horus

...and another one

The Egyptian / English Pound Scam
When you buy an item and agree the price and go to pay they will laugh and say "I said to you my friend it is ENGLISH pound not Egyptian...some of them can turn quite bitter when you walk out the shop


----------



## seawind77

Mainly these kind of scams happened near touristic or where mainly foreigners spending their times.

Last time I sat a cafe (a very **** and look public) near Hussein Mosque near Khan Khalili. For me and my guest ask for 2 cans of Sprite and after drinking the guy after serious writings and calculations (want to show himself pro) ask for 65 LE. After arquing some and understanding me that I am not ordinary one day tourist he finally gave up. I wonder how many times in a day playing this tricks to cheat tourists who dont know the local prices and currency well.

In Alex we are not facing with this kind of stuff so much except Taxi Drivers. Even if you know the destinations may face with difficulties. Therefore I suggest anyone to ask the price before getting into a taxi.


----------



## Sonrisa

A friend of mine recently moved to a new apartment. Her electricity bill las month has been over LE1000. She was really confused about it and doesn't understand what's going on, I suspect that she is paying for the whole building. It isn't the first time I hear this happening. 


My first accomodation in cairo, a block of flats with a dodgy bawaab. The little xstard was selling me butagas bottles as full, for LE 30! What did I know... I was new in town and naive. 
Not only they were almost empty (could hardly make it thru one week), he was charging me three times the price. Currently I buy them straight off the van and they lasts about three months.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Dizzie Izzie said:


> A friend of mine recently moved to a new apartment. Her electricity bill las month has been over LE1000. She was really confused about it and doesn't understand what's going on, I suspect that she is paying for the whole building. It isn't the first time I hear this happening.
> 
> 
> My first accomodation in cairo, a block of flats with a dodgy bawaab. The little xstard was selling me butagas bottles as full, for LE 30! What did I know... I was new in town and naive.
> Not only they were almost empty (could hardly make it thru one week), he was charging me three times the price. Currently I buy them straight off the van and they lasts about three months.


mine STILL tries that with the gas!!!!!!!! I had to get a taxi to get it!!!!!!! NO YOU SHOULD HAVE ONE READY OR PHONE THE DEPOT. can you believe it after two years................I always try to get it from the van now, just saves the arguing. but sometimes i run out.
He's been sacked once............anyone know a good boab in Hurghada????


----------



## seawind77

I saw mine while transfering gas from big ones to small ones and watched it with horrow. Here sometimes i think this people may suppose dying same as fainting.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is nothing that cannot and is not being scammed..... and as soon as they can figure out a way to charge us for breathing they will. No matter how long someone works for you, how nice you are to them they will scam you... two days ago I got scammed for 15le not alot but this is from someone who has worked for me for 7 years...plus I had given him 50le for going to find something for me..
The first time I came to Cairo to work I was appalled at my employers attitude to local staff.. I couldn't believe that they would systematically steal, eat until they were sick, tell lies on a daily basis, admit to nothing, blame everyone else on a problem and have one member of their family ill/critical/dead/being buried every week.
But was he wrong?


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s Just as I sent the last message the phone rang.. my night security woman has phoned to say she cannot come because her sister is making an operation...


----------



## seawind77

This was the main reason for a long years I am keeping myself away from touristic places . 

Finally last month i went to pyramids with force of my guest after 5 years. When we reached the gate one guy jump on street stop us like he is one of that civilian dressed officers. Told us we can not proceed with car and we may continue with camel or horse. Because I dont want to spend hours on a camel or horse under that sun and looking a way to alter this regulation. Another one arrived . And after questioning him I understood they are trying to sell me a tour. 

More than selling anything their methods irritates me. Standing in the middle of the street and stopping like officer and ordering you what you should to do. I can understand why they want to stop me, but should to be honest say we are selling a tour do you want buy it or not 

Anyway finally when I understood their scam, shout and move.

2 weeks later another guests wants to see the pyramids. They didnt take my advise to open any documentary channel and watch it they want me to take there. This time I knowing the game.

When I turned to the right for entering the Pyramids roads several guys jump again. This time I accelerate and drove my car against them. One of them luckily saved and I unfortunately just able to hit him with my mirror . (This really happens) And the others open the roads for me without hesitating.

So sometimes even do not stop for saying la shukran. Just ignore it.

P.S. : Dont try to drive your car to against someone else. Unless you dont lose your control or have good general friend.


----------



## mamasue

In Hurghada the 50 le/ 50 piastre one is very common.....I heard almost daily of someone getting scammed with this one.

You hand over a 50 le note.... and the taxidriver/busdriver/shopkeeper quickly hides it and says "You have only given me 50 piastres'
And, of course, feeling like a stupid tourist, you apologise and hand over another 50 le!!!
If I'm correct.... the 50 piastre is now a coin in Egypt and it won't happen..... maybe Helen or MS can tell me if it's changed??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes there is a coin... the small denominations are slowly all becoming coins...

Much much more hygienic.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol that reminded me of when the pound coins came out.. and the metal was worth more than a pound in scrap... so they melted them all down


----------



## mamasue

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes there is a coin... the small denominations are slowly all becoming coins...
> 
> Much much more hygienic.



That's good news, MS.... no more torn filthy skanky scraps of paper in your purse...
One of the biggest causes of stomach upsets was people handling the skanky money and then not washing hands....
The bigger notes don't seem so bad, somehow!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I knew a chap who had lived here for 30 years and handled large amounts of money on a daily basis... the first time he sat at his desk counting money and eating a sandwich he ended up very very ill in hospital....


----------



## seawind77

MaidenScotland said:


> There is nothing that cannot and is not being scammed..... and as soon as they can figure out a way to charge us for breathing they will. No matter how long someone works for you, how nice you are to them they will scam you... two days ago I got scammed for 15le not alot but this is from someone who has worked for me for 7 years...plus I had given him 50le for going to find something for me..
> The first time I came to Cairo to work I was appalled at my employers attitude to local staff.. I couldn't believe that they would systematically steal, eat until they were sick, tell lies on a daily basis, admit to nothing, blame everyone else on a problem and have one member of their family ill/critical/dead/being buried every week.
> But was he wrong?


I got used to this kind of stuff. For ill people should to call us even if they are not able to come to work and should to bring a medical report from hospital. Otherwise clean reason for penalty or firing. Therefore they are not using these method anymore.

My security guys staying in the factory. I noticed that one guy, when he finished his duty at 2000 pm he is continue showing him as working and charging to factory overtime. And even in his fake duty he is sleeping in the watchmen cabin.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is a cardboard bed in our garage for a police man to sleep on. but just go past any embassy other than the British, or USA and you find the guards fast asleep,


----------



## MaidenScotland

I suppose the biggest scam of all is stealing time off you


----------



## Helen Ellis

mamasue said:


> In Hurghada the 50 le/ 50 piastre one is very common.....I heard almost daily of someone getting scammed with this one.
> 
> You hand over a 50 le note.... and the taxidriver/busdriver/shopkeeper quickly hides it and says "You have only given me 50 piastres'
> And, of course, feeling like a stupid tourist, you apologise and hand over another 50 le!!!
> If I'm correct.... the 50 piastre is now a coin in Egypt and it won't happen..... maybe Helen or MS can tell me if it's changed??


Yes it's mostly coins now, more hygenic but a right pain to carry. There are even 5 piastre coins, no more rounding up at the supermarket. There were coins before these, not used much though. I need a larger coin purse now.
On the down side of the coins, i'm not used to Euros and the 1le looks like 1 euro, I accidentally gave 1 euro to a begger in Lisbon, must have made his day lol.


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> I suppose the biggest scam of all is stealing time off you


Again sadly too true.


----------



## Sonrisa

seawind77 said:


> This was the main reason for a long years I am keeping myself away from touristic places .
> 
> Finally last month i went to pyramids with force of my guest after 5 years. When we reached the gate one guy jump on street stop us like he is one of that civilian dressed officers. Told us we can not proceed with car and we may continue with camel or horse. Because I dont want to spend hours on a camel or horse under that sun and looking a way to alter this regulation. Another one arrived . And after questioning him I understood they are trying to sell me a tour.
> 
> More than selling anything their methods irritates me. Standing in the middle of the street and stopping like officer and ordering you what you should to do. I can understand why they want to stop me, but should to be honest say we are selling a tour do you want buy it or not
> 
> Anyway finally when I understood their scam, shout and move.
> 
> 2 weeks later another guests wants to see the pyramids. They didnt take my advise to open any documentary channel and watch it they want me to take there. This time I knowing the game.
> 
> When I turned to the right for entering the Pyramids roads several guys jump again. This time I accelerate and drove my car against them. One of them luckily saved and I unfortunately just able to hit him with my mirror . (This really happens) And the others open the roads for me without hesitating.
> 
> So sometimes even do not stop for saying la shukran. Just ignore it.
> 
> P.S. : Dont try to drive your car to against someone else. Unless you dont lose your control or have good general friend.


 You actually tried to run over some poor selfappointed guide by the pyramids? Isnt that bit extreme?


----------



## Sam

Helen Ellis said:


> Yes it's mostly coins now, more hygenic but a right pain to carry. There are even 5 piastre coins, no more rounding up at the supermarket. There were coins before these, not used much though. I need a larger coin purse now.
> On the down side of the coins, i'm not used to Euros and the 1le looks like 1 euro, I accidentally gave 1 euro to a begger in Lisbon, must have made his day lol.


5 piastres too!!!

I've only seen the 1LE 50, 25 piastres. Will they be bringing out the whole range like pennies too so there really will be no more rounding at the supermarket etc?


----------



## Sam

mamasue said:


> In Hurghada the 50 le/ 50 piastre one is very common.....I heard almost daily of someone getting scammed with this one.
> 
> You hand over a 50 le note.... and the taxidriver/busdriver/shopkeeper quickly hides it and says "You have only given me 50 piastres'
> And, of course, feeling like a stupid tourist, you apologise and hand over another 50 le!!!
> If I'm correct.... the 50 piastre is now a coin in Egypt and it won't happen..... maybe Helen or MS can tell me if it's changed??


I've seen this go the other way too though... I've seen tourists give 50 piastres in restaurants with the bill and walk out. Their waiter has to foot the bill


----------



## seawind77

Dizzie Izzie said:


> You actually tried to run over some poor selfappointed guide by the pyramids? Isnt that bit extreme?



No I didn't run over some poor self appointed guide. I run over a crook.

What I done is to increase my speed a little bit(maybe 20 upto 40km p/hr dont remember) so made him to understand that I wont stop thus he moved away.


----------



## DeadGuy

Dizzie Izzie said:


> You actually tried to run over some poor selfappointed guide by the pyramids? Isnt that bit extreme?


It's not his fault that those idiots don't know what "NO THANKS" means! You'd do the same if you're there, trust me, they just BEG for it! :noidea:


----------



## desres

As soon as landed in Sharm an airport worker approached me & asked are you British .. yes .. could you change this 20 pound note for me {British pounds} i cant get time to change it !!! i told him its no good to me i dont live in UK .... & he works in the airport so that was a good welcome to their country 
Also had the "my friend cant leave the hospital till he pays the bill & his family are very poor " they need to get more creative with their BS 
The Hotel was the same everywhere you turn there in your face trying to sell you something 
& selling you the local drinks instead of the branded drinks .. their bottles of Absolute are just for show and they came knocking on the door at 1140 am on check out day .. asked them to come back at 1155 am & he came knocking again 5 mins later .. i gave up & let him take the cases .... when i told them at reception why they are knocking at the door 20 mins early .. they said well you can always pay for another day .. & what was weird was they didnt take the cases to the reception they were hidden behind a garden area just outside reception i dont think he thought we would be right behind him .. i left that hotel feeling that they tried to suck every last EGP out of you 

The beaches in Sharm OMG every 2 mins you have a guy standing over you " you want massage" No thanks just want to get some sun ... " i am professional .. i give you 10 mins free to show u " ye wander how much that would have cost me ? 
I found Cairo i bit better than Sharm .. just the taxi's a headache & the Pyramid guys 
Has so many incidents in Sharm they dissapear with your change etc would never go back there even if it was free 
And yes we all know its a poor country but instaed of trying to suck the tourists dry they should just work for there money like everybody else .. if you compare somewhere like Thailand to Sharm which is also a poor country .. Thailand know how to treat their tourists & they want you to come back ..


----------



## MaidenScotland

desres said:


> As soon as landed in Sharm an airport worker approached me & asked are you British .. yes .. could you change this 20 pound note for me {British pounds} i cant get time to change it !!! i told him its no good to me i dont live in UK .... & he works in the airport so that was a good welcome to their country
> Also had the "my friend cant leave the hospital till he pays the bill & his family are very poor " they need to get more creative with their BS
> The Hotel was the same everywhere you turn there in your face trying to sell you something
> & selling you the local drinks instead of the branded drinks .. their bottles of Absolute are just for show and they came knocking on the door at 1140 am on check out day .. asked them to come back at 1155 am & he came knocking again 5 mins later .. i gave up & let him take the cases .... when i told them at reception why they are knocking at the door 20 mins early .. they said well you can always pay for another day .. & what was weird was they didnt take the cases to the reception they were hidden behind a garden area just outside reception i dont think he thought we would be right behind him .. i left that hotel feeling that they tried to suck every last EGP out of you
> 
> The beaches in Sharm OMG every 2 mins you have a guy standing over you " you want massage" No thanks just want to get some sun ... " i am professional .. i give you 10 mins free to show u " ye wander how much that would have cost me ?
> I found Cairo i bit better than Sharm .. just the taxi's a headache & the Pyramid guys
> Has so many incidents in Sharm they dissapear with your change etc would never go back there even if it was free
> And yes we all know its a poor country but instaed of trying to suck the tourists dry they should just work for there money like everybody else .. if you compare somewhere like Thailand to Sharm which is also a poor country .. Thailand know how to treat their tourists & they want you to come back ..




You hit it on the head with Thailand know how to treat their tourists & they want you to come back ..[/QUOTE] I often get the impression that they don't care if you come back here or not .. talking about Cairo here. I took friends on the a Nile boat for a meal and a show.... not cheap but the buffet had to be the cheapest of the cheap ingredients . I filled out the form they gave you asking for marks on various points of the evening... they actually had the cheek to come up and complain that I had not given them good marks.... I told the manager your buffet is the cheapest of food but you are charging big bucks we are not tourists and we will not be bac, who ever serves chicken wings at a 5* buffet? k.... that is the problem... bleed you dry now because there is no chance of you coming back.


----------



## desres

MaidenScotland said:


> . bleed you dry now because there is no chance of you coming back.


Exactly ... its all about a quick buck .. in the Hotel it was a case of run you in with your cases get as much as they can out of you & kick you out ...... early !
for me its the tackiest place i have ever been to & its expencive 

We did a Nile Cruise the entertainment was good, but the food in the Hotel in Sharm was pretty dismal the guest's were dropping like flies with the Sharm belly 
We went to a market called Khan Kaleeni {not sure how to spell it} in Cairo very shady place got followed for about 10 mins because we didnt buy the guys Caps he was selling .. got quite aggressive


----------



## MaidenScotland

desres said:


> Exactly ... its all about a quick buck .. in the Hotel it was a case of run you in with your cases get as much as they can out of you & kick you out ...... early !
> for me its the tackiest place i have ever been to & its expencive
> 
> We did a Nile Cruise the entertainment was good, but the food in the Hotel in Sharm was pretty dismal the guest's were dropping like flies with the Sharm belly
> We went to a market called Khan Kaleeni {not sure how to spell it} in Cairo very shady place got followed for about 10 mins because we didnt buy the guys Caps he was selling .. got quite aggressive




Only 10 minutes!!! You did good


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> You hit it on the head with Thailand know how to treat their tourists & they want you to come back ..


 I often get the impression that they don't care if you come back here or not .. talking about Cairo here. I took friends on the a Nile boat for a meal and a show.... not cheap but the buffet had to be the cheapest of the cheap ingredients . I filled out the form they gave you asking for marks on various points of the evening... they actually had the cheek to come up and complain that I had not given them good marks.... I told the manager your buffet is the cheapest of food but you are charging big bucks we are not tourists and we will not be bac, who ever serves chicken wings at a 5* buffet? k.... that is the problem... bleed you dry now because there is no chance of you coming back.[/QUOTE]

:nono:The show + buffet boats by the nile are a nono (only to be visitied by clueless tourists) 
Alsowhen in Sharm I stayed at the Four Seasons and noone bothered us during our holidays, not even once. Sometimes paying more means that you will end up paying less because you don't get constantly ripped off.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I often get the impression that they don't care if you come back here or not .. talking about Cairo here. I took friends on the a Nile boat for a meal and a show.... not cheap but the buffet had to be the cheapest of the cheap ingredients . I filled out the form they gave you asking for marks on various points of the evening... they actually had the cheek to come up and complain that I had not given them good marks.... I told the manager your buffet is the cheapest of food but you are charging big bucks we are not tourists and we will not be bac, who ever serves chicken wings at a 5* buffet? k.... that is the problem... bleed you dry now because there is no chance of you coming back.


:nono:The show + buffet boats by the nile are a nono (only to be visitied by clueless tourists) 
Alsowhen in Sharm I stayed at the Four Seasons and noone bothered us during our holidays, not even once. Sometimes paying more means that you will end up paying less because you don't get constantly ripped off.[/QUOTE]



Yes but sadly when people come here they want to go on the Nile, visit the Khan, ride a camel...


----------

